

Did you know Twitter shadows every click you make? - kshatrea
http://www.alexanderhanff.com/twitter-surveillance

======
kseistrup
I can confirm your findings. Twitterbot grabbed three copies of both
/robots.txt and the DM'ed URL.

Weird…

